# No Internet or Network after Stage 3 Install

## Bubo

Hi All

I have tried to sort this out but just cannot get it working.

I completed a (semi) successful stage 3 install (3rd attempt !!) onto a box that also had Slackware 10.1 on it. I had a few issues getting the dual boot working but its all working now apart from I cannot get a net connection so that I finish things off.

I tried several configurations in /etc/conf.d/net but none seem to work. I tried to set it up using dhcp as we have a smoothwall set up which handles dhcp, dns etc.

"ifconfig" shows all the correct settings but I cannot ping either the local or ww nets.

My /etc/conf.d/net looks like this at present, although I am not sure it is correct:

```

modules=( "dhcpcd" ) 

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" 

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis"

```

On reboot I got a message which stated "For DHCP (dhcpcd) support, emerge net-misc/dhcpcd" followed by a "netmount was not started" error.

I think it is a module problem, and I have set the wrong one, but I am not too sure.

Any help that will get me online would be appreciated.

Regards

Bubo

----------

## Dominique_71

I have just in my /etc/conf.d/net 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

But you must first emerge dhcpd as the system is telling you. This is the dhcp deamon and it must be running for dhcp to work.

As root:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --verbose net-misc/dhcpd

 .

And you must have net.eth0 in your default runlevel if you want to start the network at boot time:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Last edited by Dominique_71 on Thu Sep 01, 2005 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xoomix

Like your system is telling you, have you done a fresh emerge on dhcpcd? The last 3 gentoo builds (IIRC) did not have dhcpcd installed with the base system anymore. Of course you'd have to emerge after booting again to the LiveCD.

~Oops Dominique_71 said it first, I took too long to post my post  :Smile: 

----------

## Dominique_71

After that, you can even try without rebooting and as root:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 If not working, try:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## Dominique_71

I am still using 2005.0, so i have emerged dhcpd it was a few week ago when upgrading....

----------

## Bubo

Thanks for the replies.

So basically I need to boot from the live cd, chroot back in to my installed system and emerge the required package. Edit /etc/conf.d/net to include the iface_eth0 line, then reboot.

Would that be about right ?

Bubo

----------

## at_chaos

hi

as dominique_71 already said, the option

```
iface_eth="dhcp"
```

 is enough.

But with your options

```
dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis"
```

Your System does not get the Nameservers from Smoothwall (because of "nodns" and therefore your /etc/resolv.conf is empty.

You may be able to ping an ip but it fails on e.g. www.yahoo.com

Try just the iface_eth="dhcp" thing without any options. 

And don't forget to emerge dhcpd and start or restart eth0

greets,

andy

----------

## Bubo

I've made all the amendments as suggested, thanks for those.

DHCPD appears to try and start but then fails. The last few line of the boot screen look like this:

```

Starting eth0

   dhcp

      Running dhcpd     [!!]

Starting vixie-cron     [ok]

Starting local             [ok]

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

    "netmount" was not started

```

I have tried adding:

```

append="noapic pci=noacpi"

```

to lilo.conf (read from another post on this board) but this does not seem to have cured the problem.

I am a bit lost now  :Embarassed:  Any help appreciated.

Bubo

----------

## m_sqrd

it look like your trying to start the DHCP-Server (dhcpd)  not the dhcpcd-client (dhcpcd)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting eth0
> 
>    dhcp
> ...

 

did you 'emerge net-misc/dhcpcd'

----------

## Bubo

Definately emergered "net-misc/dhcpcd.

Could it be a typo in one of the config files thats causing the problems ?

I will go and check them and get back top you.

Bubo

----------

## Bubo

My bad  :Embarassed: 

I had emerged dhcpd not dhcpcd.

Anyway, now I have done that it still won't work.

The bottom of my boot screen now looks like this:

```

Starting eth0 

   dhcp 

      Running dhcpcd   [!!] 

Starting vixie-cron     [ok] 

Starting local             [ok] 

ERROR: Problem starting needed services 

    "netmount" was not started 

```

I have no clue now why this will not work. I have re-checked all the conf files and all appear to be as they should be. I have chrooted back in several times and tweaked the settings as you suggested and still no go.

What is "netmount" ? I presume that is the only problem referenced by this error, or are there other "startup services" that I should be looking at.

The handbook says that this should all work out of the box, but I am now at about 30 hours or so just trying to get a net connection. Should I be looking at a different kernel ?

I am using genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9. Is it worth trying a slightly older one ?

AAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH !!!!   :Laughing: 

Bubo

----------

## m_sqrd

is your /etc/conf.d/net the same as the OP ?

if so take out the  modules=( "dhcpcd" )

----------

## Bubo

No, I amended it as per the suggestions made. All I have in it is:

```

iface_eth="dhcp"

```

I am not convinced that my NIC is being properly recognised. I know that it is a Via VT6192 Rhine-II (onboard an Asrock mobo), and I have recompiled the kernel to include Via Rhine support, but nothing referencing Via appears in the list when I run lsmod.

I have a light flashing on the cable where it enters the computer and I have a green light on the hub that I use but other than that, I do not know how to check if my card is both recognised, and configured correctly.

I don't want to give up on Gentoo and would rather work this problem out than re-install.

So if you are happy to keep supplying suggestions, I am happy to keep trying them.

Regards

Bubo

----------

## Bubo

Right, I am now happy that my NIC card is recognised and configured. 

I basically removed the cable and booted the machine without it, then added the cable once logged in. I the ran:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

```

and got this:

```

Starting eth0

  Bringing up eth0

    dhcp

    Running dhcpcd     [!!]

```

I then ran:

```

ifconfig -a

```

and noticed that the first line of eth0 states:

```

eth0     Link encap:UNSPEC

```

Shouldn't this say "Link encap:ETHERNET ?

Could this be the problem ? If so, how do I put it right please ?

Regards

Bubo

----------

## m_sqrd

First I'd look at the /etc/conf.d/net.example file and see how the syntax is for your baselayout version.

next can you show the output of ifconfig -a "your correct the eth0 looks funny like a firewire port."

as for testing your NIC driver you could boot of the livecd then dmesg |grep eth and see which one it used.

----------

## Bubo

Right, here are a few config files to have a look at.

```

#ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-50-8D-00-00-FE-87-8B-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:8 dropped:8 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

#dmesg | grep eth

eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

```

```

#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

floppy                 45204  0 

pcspkr                  2764  0 

rtc                     8940  0 

eth1394                15112  0 

dm_mod                 38340  0 

ata_piix                6244  0 

ahci                    7972  0 

sata_qstor              6468  0 

sata_vsc                5284  0 

sata_uli                4576  0 

sata_sis                4448  0 

sata_sx4                9924  0 

sata_nv                 5988  0 

sata_via                5572  0 

sata_svw                4868  0 

sata_sil                6116  0 

sata_promise            7300  0 

libata                 28036  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17160  0 

ohci1394               26388  0 

ieee1394               59192  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9664  0 

ohci_hcd               15396  0 

uhci_hcd               24368  0 

usb_storage            50464  0 

usbhid                 26112  0 

ehci_hcd               23272  0 

usbcore                76892  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

```

#lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:00:0e.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:0e.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:0e.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

0000:00:13.0 RAID bus controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT374 (rev 07)

0000:00:13.1 RAID bus controller: Triones Technologies, Inc. HPT374 (rev 07)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600] (rev a3)

```

```

#cat /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

It looks to me like the system is finding, and loading firewire (eth1394 ?) before eth0 which is somehow preventing eth0 from coming up. Having said that I have tried to bring up eth0 manually:

```

ifconfig eth0 up

```

and nothing happens then either.

Any suggestions appreciated. I am now considering a re-install but I would like to avoid that if possible.

Regards

Bubo

----------

## m_sqrd

Yes your eth0 is  your firewire port so  make a note for later. 

also try 

grep CONFIG_VIA_RHINE /usr/src/linux/.config  

and 

grep CONFIG_MII  /usr/src/linux/.config 

so we can see how you have your NIC driver if it is CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m try

modprobe via-rhine 

but I'm guess you have that in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 or 2.4  already.

then once you get the driver up you'll have to make a simlink from /etc/init.d/net.lo to net.eth1 and change your /etc/conf.d/net so as to iface_eth1="dhcp" and do a rc-update add net.eth1 default.

----------

## Bubo

m_sqrd

Still no go I am afraid.....

```

#grep CONFIG_VIA_RHINE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

#grep CONFIG_MII /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MII=y

```

I created the link file as you said....

```

#ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

I changed /etc/conf.d/net to reflect "iface_eth1="dhcp" and then ran.....

```

rc-update add net.eth1 default

```

Rebooted and got the message.....

```

eth1 does not exist

```

Bubo

----------

## m_sqrd

Ok theres some thing funny going on

do a 

```

zegrep 'VIA_RHINE|CONFIG_MII' /proc/config.gz

```

----------

